# Force portsnap to use local file



## SIFE (Dec 11, 2010)

I interrupt portsnap while it downloading, after a while I restarted it again but i find it start from begin, so I switch to /var/db/portsnap and I resume download manually with wget.
Now I start portsnap like so:

```
portsnap fetch extract
```
It suppose to extract the file I have downloeded it since it will too but it is not.


----------



## rusty (Dec 11, 2010)

That's telling portsnap to fetch and then extract which is why it's not using the local package.
Give `# portsnap extract` a go.


----------



## SIFE (Dec 11, 2010)

How I miss that!
Any way, it doesn't work too, it start from beginning.

```
localhost# portsnap extract
No snapshot available.  Try running
# portsnap fetch
localhost# portsnap fetch
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 4 mirrors found.
Fetching snapshot tag from portsnap5.FreeBSD.org... failed.
Fetching snapshot tag from portsnap2.FreeBSD.org... failed.
Fetching snapshot tag from portsnap1.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching snapshot metadata... done.
Fetching snapshot generated at Sat Dec 11 01:03:29 CET 2010:
9ed6fdb649ec3a6d970c5dddcbb69f38023499dfa2453c  4% of   63 MB 3888  Bps 04h33m^C
fetch: transfer interrupted

localhost# ls
.fetch.xhH8Cy.9ed6fdb649ec3a6d970c5dddcbb69f38023499dfa2453cbab3b02a6dbfd0f553.tgz
9ed6fdb649ec3a6d970c5dddcbb69f38023499dfa2453cbab3b02a6dbfd0f553.tgz
e87783e06974946e606577fbbabd559aa54c8238b076bf3a7c0238adb3c77c40.tgz
pub.ssl
serverlist
serverlist_full
serverlist_tried
tINDEX.new
tag.new
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 12, 2010)

Remove /var/db/portsnap/tag and run [cmd=]portsnap fetch extract[/cmd], preferably without interrupting it this time.


----------



## SIFE (Dec 12, 2010)

I wont to use the tar I had downloaded not fetch from scratch Mr DutchDaemon.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 12, 2010)

Suit yourself, Mr SIFE ..


----------



## SIFE (Dec 12, 2010)

Too bad, starting from scratch with slow connection.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 13, 2010)

It usually comes down to that, yeah ..


----------

